# Masterbuilt Customer Service is a joke.



## normanaj (Feb 26, 2018)

What a joke.The very worst customer service I have ever dealt with,hours and hours spent just trying to break through their automated system to simply be put on hold for more hours.The regular 800 number actually suggests to call another 800 number to get direct service and guess what?.......more hours on hold.And the crazy thing I've been doing this for two days,last Friday and today.Love my MES its just to bad they don't care enough to support it.

After being told to have a blessed day an automated message came up just now that the service department is closed!Why not just say this at the very beginning instead of wasting many hours of my valuable time,I work for a living.


----------



## oddegan (Feb 26, 2018)

I believe they sub contract their customer service from Comcast.


----------



## normanaj (Feb 26, 2018)

Finally just got through.Either I was denied my $30 rebate(Cabelas black Friday deal) or I wasn't,they couldn't tell me either way.What a joke.And apparently their customer service dept. is not closed!?


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 26, 2018)

I am sorry to hear of your experience. I hope this isn't something new because most reports I have seen in this forum are just the opposite.

I myself had great support and when I reported it in the link below, I noted at the time (exactly one year ago) how many other people had similar, positive stories to tell:

MES Shut Off Problem (my post about support)

[edit]I am 99% certain (my memory isn't perfect) that I contacted them via their web page, and not via the phone.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 26, 2018)

I had GREAT contact with the service department BUT you just reminded me I too have not received my $30 rebate (same deal).


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 26, 2018)

I only read the first post and didn't realize the complaint was with a rebate. That fact didn't show up until the second post, and I didn't read that.

Oddegan is absolutely correct: rebates are subcontracted to an outside firm. I have a LOT of experience with rebates in the computer industry. The subcontractor's job is to fulfill the rebate; to weed out the fraud (there is a LOT of fraud with people claiming rebates to which they are not entitled); and to pay as slowly as the law will allow in order to maximize the "float" (the amount of time Masterbuilt gets to hang on to its $30). Twelve weeks is the typical time it takes to receive a rebate. This is true with ALL rebates, from all companies. I have applied for over a hundred in the past thirty years, because I used to love rebates. And, I briefly ran a company that was in its final demise because of the world's stupidest rebate (they gave a 100% rebate at the cash register -- unbelievable). Whatever I hadn't already learned about the rebate process before then, I quickly learned as I laid off half the company due to this stupidity.

In the old days I would recommend that you call Masterbuilt, or their rebate agency, but these days most rebate fulfillment firms are designed to be reached via a web page. If you are still getting the runaround, I would suggest that avenue: go to the web site for the rebate and take it up there. That is how I've dealt with my past several dozen rebates.


----------



## oddegan (Feb 27, 2018)

I was only trying to make a joke about crap customer service. Never take anything I post to seriously.


----------



## normanaj (Feb 27, 2018)

John Its not so much about the rebate as it is about actually getting through to someone in their customer service dept.To continually be recycled through the automated system over and over again to only end up being timed out and having to start the whole process over again and in the end to finally get a message to have a blessed day and that the dept. is closed.Very frustrating.


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 27, 2018)

normanaj said:


> John Its not so much about the rebate as it is about actually getting through to someone in their customer service dept.To continually be recycled through the automated system over and over again to only end up being timed out and having to start the whole process over again and in the end to finally get a message to have a blessed day and that the dept. is closed.Very frustrating.


I feel your pain. Even those companies who still do their own customer service, rather than the all-too-common outsourcing to India, the phone tree is often so exasperating that when I finally get to a live human, I have to control myself so the first words out of my mouth are not a curse. There is no excuse for the way automated phone trees are constructed and, unfortunately, Masterbuilt is not alone in doing this.

FWIW, I often write a letter to the president of the company after an episode like this. I then snail mail it (yes, a stamped envelope). This is a really good technique because most managers now have to deal with hundreds of emails a day, and most get ignored, but they only get one or two letters a month. Thus, by using this old medium, you get right to the head of the queue and almost always get an answer. What's more, since support is often the last thing the top person thinks about, getting a reminder about this forgotten group, and hearing about issues which affect customer loyalty, often actually produces results, especially in a small to medium-sized company like Masterbuilt. 

Big companies are impossible to change.

I spend a lot of my time fixing things, for myself and for neighbors, and am therefore constantly in touch with support organizations at many different companies. I have lots of tips and techniques for how to get to someone who can actually help you.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 27, 2018)

Complete opposite for me.  I don't remember EXACTLY but I sure as heck didn't wait long and ended up talking to a real nice lady to answer a pretty stupid (what generation is this model #) question.  I am still impressed but waiting on my rebate.  In complete honesty, I mailed it last day of rebate expiration (NYE) so I am not gonna be PO'd if I don't get one but I am sure as heck will be impressed if I do!  12 weeks means end of March for me...


----------



## zwiller (Apr 4, 2018)

Still no rebate...


----------



## normanaj (Apr 4, 2018)

> Still no rebate...



Same here still.

Love my MES but if Masterbuilt is going to offer a rebate to a particular group(aka Cabelas customers) I really don't care if some third party company takes care of rebates in the end its on Masterbuilt.Five months is a joke to wait for a rebate.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 4, 2018)

Been a long time since a rebate was "lost in the mail"... 

PS - I am bass player amongst other instruments and a big fan of Steve Harris' style.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2018)

Oh No!!
I hope this isn't a new trend from Masterbuilt.
Back 8 to 9 years ago, they were terrible.

Then all of a sudden their Customer Support was Fantastic, and it seemed to have stayed that way, going by all the reports from guys on this forum.
Now this is the first bad report I've heard (read) about them in years. I hope they didn't get a new bunch in the office, like they had 9 years ago!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2018)

oddegan said:


> I was only trying to make a joke about crap customer service. Never take anything I post to seriously.




I figured you were joking, but only because you mentioned "Comcast", who is known to be one of the worst @ Customer Service, along with Verizon in my area.

Bear


----------



## normanaj (Apr 7, 2018)

> PS - I am bass player amongst other instruments and a big fan of Steve Harris' style.



That man can play some serious bass.2019 can't come fast enough...smoker going at another Maiden tailgate!


----------



## ghostguy6 (Apr 8, 2018)

I hope it is the rebate subcontractor making things so difficult. I have to call tomorrow about my new grates rusting away after 4 uses. Sounds like it might end up being a long day....


----------



## ghostguy6 (Apr 16, 2018)

I have to say, it has been 7 days since I sent my original warranty request via the Masterbuilt website and so far I have not got a straight answer via email. They keep giving me the run around trying to sell me new grates rather than answer if I'm covered under warranty or not. I just tried calling them only to be put on hold for 20 minutes before being hung up on.
I am not impressed with their customer service so far.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2018)

ghostguy6 said:


> I have to say, it has been 7 days since I sent my original warranty request via the Masterbuilt website and so far I have not got a straight answer via email. They keep giving me the run around trying to sell me new grates rather than answer if I'm covered under warranty or not. I just tried calling them only to be put on hold for 20 minutes before being hung up on.
> I am not impressed with their customer service so far.




I'm sorry to hear that---Like I said above, I hope they aren't going to go back to the way they were 8 or 9 years ago.
Which Masterbuilt Smoker do you have that has Grates that rust?

Bear


----------



## ghostguy6 (Apr 16, 2018)

I have the MES 40 gen 2 or the Sportsman Elite as they call it. The original racks lasted me 4 years until I cleaned them with a scratch pad (my mistake). The racks in question are the replacement racks from Cabela's https://www.cabelas.ca/product/94256/masterbuilt-40-smoker-rack-accessory-kit. From MES  





> The replacement racks for your unit are p/n 9007120012.


 The new racks only lasted 4 or 5 smokes before rusting at the weld joints but also were the chrome has chipped off already.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2018)

ghostguy6 said:


> I have the MES 40 gen 2 or the Sportsman Elite as they call it. The original racks lasted me 4 years until I cleaned them with a scratch pad (my mistake). The racks in question are the replacement racks from Cabela's https://www.cabelas.ca/product/94256/masterbuilt-40-smoker-rack-accessory-kit. From MES   The new racks only lasted 4 or 5 smokes before rusting at the weld joints but also were the chrome has chipped off already.




Definitely something wrong with those new ones. Mine are all like new, and some of them are 8 years old.

I'm wondering if the replacement racks are actually from some place other than Masterbuilt?

Maybe you have to go after Cabelas for them?

Bear


----------



## ghostguy6 (Apr 16, 2018)

The Cabela's website states the racks are from Masterbuilt and when I  talked to them I was beyond the exchange period so they referred me to Masterbuilt.

I just wish Masterbuilt would give me a straight answer. Yes or no is all I'm looking for. Either they are going to stand behind their products or they wont but right now all I've gotten is the run around. That alone will make me think twice before buying another one of their products.

Ive been trying to justify getting myself a new welder so I may just do that and make my own stainless steel racks instead.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2018)

Well, If that's the way they're gonna go---Back to the lousy CS they had 9 years ago, they'll deserve to lose business.

However the guy who started this thread, and yours, are the only bad ones I've seen in a long time.
But it could be a start of a bad stretch of CS.:(
Sometimes it just depends on who is answering the phones, or who they just hired to answer the phones.
Keep us posted on how this proceeds.

Bear


----------



## ghostguy6 (Apr 17, 2018)

Well today I received the first positive sounding email from them. They did indicate that "the unit has a 1 year warranty" and requested i email a copy of the receipt. By "unit" I certainly hope they are not referring to the smoker itself.  I sent off the email so we will see what happens.

It did take 4 other emails with plenty of bold and underlined text making sure they knew I was inquiring about the recently purchased replacement racks and not the original smoker.
I will post back when I get a reply.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 17, 2018)

Hope it works out for you I had a bad experience with them about 5 - 6 years ago. I needed a new element for my MES30 they asked for serial # then said we no longer make that model but will give you a discount on a new one the unit was only 3 years old. I bet you that they are still using the same element today I know they were back then because I looked at them in the stores. The reason today that I have a propane smoker.

Warren


----------



## ghostguy6 (Apr 17, 2018)

Finally got the good news email.


> Based on the information provided, we have placed order #xxxxxx for 4 replacement racks to be shipped to you. Once your order leaves our warehouse, you will receive the tracking information from FedEx via email.  If you need anything further after receiving and replacing the part, please let us know.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Masterbuilt Customer Support


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2018)

ghostguy6 said:


> Finally got the good news email.
> 
> Based on the information provided, we have placed order #xxxxxx for 4 replacement racks to be shipped to you. Once your order leaves our warehouse, you will receive the tracking information from FedEx via email. If you need anything further after receiving and replacing the part, please let us know.
> Sincerely,
> Masterbuilt Customer Support




That's more like it.
Please keep us updated on this.

Bear


----------



## ghostguy6 (Apr 25, 2018)

Some good news and bad news today. The good news is I received the racks today. The bad news is 1) I never received an email with the tracking  details as stated I would receive but this isn't a big deal and 2) the racks I did receive already showed signs of cracking in the chrome so I don't think they will last very long either.

I think my solution will be making my own racks out of stainless steel.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2018)

ghostguy6 said:


> Some good news and bad news today. The good news is I received the racks today. The bad news is 1) I never received an email with the tracking  details as stated I would receive but this isn't a big deal and 2) the racks I did receive already showed signs of cracking in the chrome so I don't think they will last very long either.
> 
> I think my solution will be making my own racks out of stainless steel.




Sheesh---I would call them immediately & tell them, just so they have it on record that they were cracked when you got them.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 25, 2018)

Take photos to show cracks if you can. Email them to them.

Warren


----------



## ghostguy6 (Apr 27, 2018)

I still haven't been able to get a decent picture of the cracks with my crappy camera but once I do I will be sending them a rather lengthy email explaining my disappointment. 

Still at this point I'm going to make my own 316 stainless racks. This is the only way I will have faith that there is no risk of contaminating my food with chrome chips.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2018)

ghostguy6 said:


> I still haven't been able to get a decent picture of the cracks with my crappy camera but once I do I will be sending them a rather lengthy email explaining my disappointment.
> 
> *Still at this point I'm going to make my own 316 stainless racks. This is the only way I will have faith that there is no risk of contaminating my food with chrome chips*.




Probably a good idea to do.
Maybe you can ask them in that email, how come some people (like me) still have Original Masterbuilt racks for 8 years, and they're still like new. Why did they go downhill in their quality?

Bear


----------



## ghostguy6 (Apr 27, 2018)

Just from my observation, the old racks I have had a copper plating under the chrome, the first set of replacement racks did not or the copper chipped away cleanly from the steel. I will try to peel a piece away when I get home to verify. The newest set of racks I received is still be to determined as there are no flakes missing yet, just cracking. I'm no expert of chrome plating but I was under the impression that the copper layer acted like an adhesion promoter between the steel and chrome. Similar to how a primer is applied before the basecoat on a car.  With the rising cost of copper, I could see why masterbuilt could have removed the copper coating step or perhaps they now outsource it so someone else like china. I can not say for sure though, just speculation at this point.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2018)

ghostguy6 said:


> Just from my observation, the old racks I have had a copper plating under the chrome, the first set of replacement racks did not or the copper chipped away cleanly from the steel. I will try to peel a piece away when I get home to verify. The newest set of racks I received is still be to determined as there are no flakes missing yet, just cracking. I'm no expert of chrome plating but I was under the impression that the copper layer acted like an adhesion promoter between the steel and chrome. Similar to how a primer is applied before the basecoat on a car.  With the rising cost of copper, I could see why masterbuilt could have removed the copper coating step or perhaps they now outsource it so someone else like china. I can not say for sure though, just speculation at this point.




I'm from the Old School that says it's more cost effective to furnish one quality set of racks, than it is to furnish one set of  cheap racks, and then have to replace the cheap racks 2, 3, 4, or more times.
But what do I know---I'm just a Dumb Bear.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (May 1, 2018)

normanaj said:


> Finally just got through.Either I was denied my $30 rebate(Cabelas black Friday deal) or I wasn't,they couldn't tell me either way.What a joke.And apparently their customer service dept. is not closed!?


I've contacted MB customer service by phone a few times and only had one frustrating experience. Otherwise they have been superb. But are you saying CS couldn't find your mailed in rebate coupon?


----------



## daricksta (May 1, 2018)

ghostguy6 said:


> I have the MES 40 gen 2 or the Sportsman Elite as they call it. The original racks lasted me 4 years until I cleaned them with a scratch pad (my mistake). The racks in question are the replacement racks from Cabela's https://www.cabelas.ca/product/94256/masterbuilt-40-smoker-rack-accessory-kit. From MES   The new racks only lasted 4 or 5 smokes before rusting at the weld joints but also were the chrome has chipped off already.


I've owned my MES 30 Gen 1 for six years now and have had no problems with the racks rusting anywhere. I've used scrub sponges to clean them off. But then I keep my smoker under a cover and inside my garage when I'm not using it. It's been well used and loved but my MES remains in excellent condition with a minimum of cleaning fuss.


----------



## normanaj (May 1, 2018)

daricksta said:


> I've contacted MB customer service by phone a few times and only had one frustrating experience. Otherwise they have been superb. But are you saying CS couldn't find your mailed in rebate coupon?



I'm not going to rehash this again,all I can say is reread posts 1 and 3.As far as their CS goes its been an acknowledge and move on experience for me.


----------

